# Calling Sparks



## sm216 (Nov 1, 2007)

Calling Sparks monitoring offshore radio stations.

Hi!

This is sm216 calling you from Norway.

In connection with a radio history project I am interesting in hearing from sparks, or seamen listening to the radio at sea in the 60s.

How far away could you listen to the signals of Radios
Nord 602 kHz
London 1127/1137,5/1079/1115 kHz
England/Britain/Dolfijn/227/355 845/1322 kHz
Caroline North and South 1520/1493/1169/1187 kHz
or other stations you recall.

Greetings
sm216
Norway


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi SM216,
Just noticed your post. I do recall picking up & listening to most UK & Greek BC stations on MF during 1965 while trading on the India Coast, Most amazing, & especially off Ceylon (Shri Lanka). a further bonus, (To confuse things) We also had the Gulf of Aden and East African Coast on our Radar, around there. As a Radio Amateur I had contacts 1.8 & 3.5 Mhz to Europe regularly. Good Fun , and BBC time Signal on 200 kcs, which was almost world wide at times. Dont forget we had very long Antennas then with Huge Variometers for tuning plus the perfect Earthing systems., ie Salt Water below us and all around., this was the Classic Textbook earthing., which really helped.
Just thought of another thing, The Sunspot Cycle, goes in an 11 year Cycle and this effects Radio Propagation, Therefore depending upon where you are in the Cycle, (Beginning, Middle, End etc.,) will effect what propogation conditions should exist between one place and another. 
Regards/


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a note in my diary for the 2nd February, 1967 that I'd finally managed to get Radio Luxembourg at 08.32North 70.37East or 10 days from Suez northbound.
3 days later at 11.06N 55.35E I have a note to say that I was up late and listened to Radios London, Caroline, Veronica, 270, Scotland and the Light Programme. 
This was a day or so before entering the Red Sea bound for Suez and Liverpool.
This was not on the ship's main radio receiver but on my battery portable GEC transistor radio with a length of wire jury rigged to the radio's telescopic aerial and taken out through the porthole and halfway up the samson post on the boat deck.
The vessel was the Baron Wemyss of Hungry Hogarth's and I'd joined her in Dagenham on the 5th July 1966.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Kris,

How Hungry were the Baron Boats, I had a Friend on one, possibly the ''Baron Kinnaird.'', he was quiet pleased with her. Think his trip was pretty long though,

73/


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Not all that bad, Athinai.
Not much fresh food and normally no more than your Board of Trade allowance. Had two good Maltese cooks who turned out amazing stuff from scraps.
It was only 7 months but that was almost twice round the world.
Quite an introduction to Merch life.

Kris


----------

